# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Individual Robotic Limb / Prosthetic Projects >  e-NABLE Raptor Hand

## Eddie

The latest greatest 3D printable prosthetic hand will be released on Sunday from e-NABLE.  It is called the Raptor Hand, and 229 of these have been made for a special conference in Maryland on Sunday.  It improves upon the design of the already available open source prosthetic hands meant for 3D printing.  Read more about this at: http://3dprint.com/16841/225-prosthetic-hands/



Some of the benefits include:


Easier and quicker printing (no supports required)Easier and quicker assembly (no Chicago Screws required, simplified cord installation)An improved tensioning system (modular design, allowing for easier future development)Improved documentation

----------


## AxisLab

Another ABSOLUTELY beautiful write up Eddie. Your words help eNABLE and our cause so much more then we can ever measure. 
Thank you so much for taking the time.

-Aaron

----------


## Ianadan

There are so many 3D printers in the world, why can we not organise a worldwide event like this and print thousands of these?  The ability to help someone should never be overlooked.  People write about all the bad things people make (the gun incident) and it gets worldwide publicity, people don't seem to have the same interest in the good things.  

Release the files and let us print!  Then tell me what size you want and where to send it.....

This is a GOOD thing!

Take care
Ian

----------


## AxisLab

> There are so many 3D printers in the world, why can we not organise a worldwide event like this and print thousands of these?  The ability to help someone should never be overlooked.  People write about all the bad things people make (the gun incident) and it gets worldwide publicity, people don't seem to have the same interest in the good things.  
> 
> Release the files and let us print!  Then tell me what size you want and where to send it.....


That is exactly what eNABLE does. 
 All files are 100% free and posted for anyone that wants to help.

 We have over 2000 volunteers that do exactly that, size them, print them and donate them to children free of charge.

 If you would like to help, please visit http://enablingthefuture.org/ and feel free to join the cause.

 As for your "worldwide event" idea, Just today the first ever enable conference was held at Johns Hopkins University Hospital in Baltimore MD, with over 400 attendees and a massive, worldwide effort that printed over 230 hands in just 2 weeks time to be donated.


 Hope to see you in the group.

 Aaron

----------

